# Removing Glass Panel



## IslandRzrbk (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey everyone!

I acquired a tank from my mom and have a happy community tank running for over a month and a half now. The tank has dimensions 24"H x 14"D x 30"W (approximately). There are pictures in my gallery. 

The tank came with a 4 inch glass panel running from front to back dividing the top of the tank. It was purchased from the store this way. I feel like it serves no purpose and one side has already come loose from the adhesive that was keeping it in place and is slightly dipping down into the water. I want to remove it all together since it gets in the way when I'm cleaning. 

I'm just worried that it DOES serve a purpose and removing it might be a huge mistake. 

Anyone have any experience with this/advice?

THANKS!!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Its called the center brace. It does help lesson pressure on the sides of the tank. I had one the brace came off and the front panel started pulling from the sides.

You can get some aquarium silicone and glue it back down.


----------

